# Do I need an anti-depressant?



## Globalti (1 Aug 2020)

We are in very gloomy temporary accommodation having left our house to escape the partying neighbours, until we can move into the new house. As I type this we are back down at our house doing some more packing and I am almost paralysed with stress at the prospect of the neighbours arriving to run around their garden shouting and screaming. I am only getting 2-3 hours a night sleep as I usually wake at about midnight then the rest of the night is fitful dozing in between trips to the bathroom, about 5 times between midnight and eight. 

I will be asking the GP to check for a urinary infection on Monday and am wondering what people's experience has been with pharmaceutical help for the bad sleep and the depression. I seem to remember somebody posting on here that it was marvellous and made a huge difference.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2020)

Surely its for a medical professional to asess you and prescribe rather than us randoms on the Internet.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Aug 2020)

One of the side effects of a SSRI anti depressant such as Citalopram is that is can do the opposite of what you want and make you wide awake rather than help you become sleepy and also has other side effects which can be positive or negative in the sexual department depending on how you perform; particularly in relation to speed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Aug 2020)

The quality of the antidepressant is important. Some cost the NHS pennies while others costs pounds. Cheaper antidepressants like amitriptyline come with a whole host of side effects. Talk with your GP and see what they suggest and if the doctor decides to prescribe an antidepressant make a point of asking what the side effects are.


----------



## qigong chimp (1 Aug 2020)

MBSR.


----------



## wafter (1 Aug 2020)

It sounds like you need something to address your mood but not necessarily pharmaceutical in nature. 

I think SSRIs affect different people in different ways; I know examples from both sides of the fence regarding their effacacy - personally I'm not a fan. Bear in mind also that most aren't a short-term fix (several weeks to build up to an effective dose) so are potentially not a viable answer to a short-term problem.

I'd perhaps be more open to the idea of medication for sleep; but beware benzos can be addictive. I got prescribed Diazapam for a muscular problem years ago and is was reeeeeeeeeeealy nice at taking killing the work-based anxiety I was suffering at the time. 

Ultimately as others have said best to bounce it off your doctor, but be aware that they also have agendas and shortcomings so go in eyes open.


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Aug 2020)

I used to have similar issues with neighbours back in 2007. I started sleeping with ambient noise such as a fan. I can't hear anything other than the gentle woosh noise of the fan and i tell you, i had the best nights sleep until i moved...


----------



## All uphill (1 Aug 2020)

I'm sorry to hear you are having such a horrible time.

My experience is that anti-depressants were helpful when I was completely stuck in a black place. As others have said they have side effects, but when I needed them these effects really didnt seem important. 

From your words it sounds as if you are taking big steps to improve your life, and I hope those changes help you feel better soon rather than medication.

Best wishes.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2020)

Thanks all for the advice. You're all right of course.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Aug 2020)

I went through depression over 10 years ago & was prescribed Citalopram from the doc, It seemed to work along with a change in diet & counselling, I'm not sure if or all helped, but within a short time frame I felt much better & after a month or so I began to realise how 'low' i'd got. I did use St John's Wort for a while & that helped too, but everyone is different & you need to find what helps you & bear in mind the side effects to any medication. I was fine on Citalapram, but when I came off it I had dizzy spells for around 2 weeks


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Aug 2020)

Can you say more about the diet change salty? How did it change? Why do you think it helped?


----------



## Proto (7 Aug 2020)

Has anyone explored the alleged benefits of cold water and wild swimming? Very positive results are claimed. Worth a shot before going the medical route?


----------



## Electric_Andy (7 Aug 2020)

I've taken aniti depressants twice before in my life, I don't think they worked that well for me and the side effects were not very good. I would urge anyone to try to find a counsellor that they gel with before taking any meds. They can help some people, but I'd say they are something of a last resort


----------



## Faratid (7 Aug 2020)

There's an important difference between clinical depression (as defined by ICD 11) and feeling low and stressed in the short term due to common life events.
You should discuss this with your GP or other health care professional. You could try completing the Beck Depression Inventory to get an idea of how serious your low mood is.
I would be struggling if I were in your situation, and it's good that you're seeking solutions already. 
As you can already see from the replies here, it may or may not be helpful to try an AD, so all you can do is take advice and give it a try.
Good luck, and keep us posted as to how you get on.


----------



## byegad (7 Aug 2020)

A Glock 9mm with silencer should cut out the noise and the remove the need to move. Just remember to dig the holes at night prior to using the Glock.

On a semi-serious note, I think everyone should be allowed one murder in their lives. It should not be allowed in the case of you committing some other crime, but purely to be used to settle personal disputes. It would certainly make the inconsiderate take more care.


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 Aug 2020)

@byegad I thought you were advocating suicide for a second until I realised your were referring to the noisy neighbours... still you have a bad sense of humour!


----------



## Globalti (7 Aug 2020)

The noisy neighbours might well eradicate themselves anyway, they are moving in from Blackburn with Darwen and when they turn up to party there can be 5 cars and 10 or more men and ill-behaved children running around shouting and squealing. Definitely no social distancing happening there.


----------



## Soltydog (7 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Can you say more about the diet change salty? How did it change? Why do you think it helped?


I was a carb junkie & when in a 'down' state carbs do not help. I cut out all sweets, most carbs & alcohol for over 6 months. Ate salad for lunch rather than sandwiches, had no potatoes at meal time, just extra veg, no breakfast cereal, just wholemeal toast. It was tough at first, but took all the docs advice & it worked for me. Lost about 2 stone in 3months too which was a bonus 
Sometimes as cyclist we are obsessed about carb loading, but I was overdoing it & it wasn't helping me mentally. When I did cut my crabs right down I still managed a 16 mile commute & 100 mile rides with no issues  Nowadays on a 100 mile ride I eat a good breakfast, generally 2 slices of toast, bacon, eggs & mushrooms & can manage most of the ride on that. Usually get to around 80 miles before needing to refuel & a cereal bar is sometimes sufficient to see me home. It's probably not normal, but I seem to manage ok now without massive carb loadings 👍


----------



## kingrollo (21 Aug 2020)

I have been on mild anti d for years. No real side effects.
Recently I have tried OTC sleep medication kalms - which works very well - I was surprised.

However the best sleep I find is on a day where I have done a decent bike ride.


----------



## rivers (7 Sep 2020)

I take amitriptyline to help me sleep, just a low dose (10mg/night). I don't have many side effects while taking it (get a bit dizzy if I stand up too fast, but that's always happened). However, it does not have nice withdrawal symptoms. Even if I miss one dose, I have a killer migraine the next day.


----------



## straas (7 Sep 2020)

Is it the noise alone making you anxious or are there other things? 

We've had noisy neighbours on and off and I found the anticipation of noise to be the most stressful bit. In my case it was more of an anxiety than a depression, though anxiety can make you pretty miserable too.

Strangely I'm absolutely fine with some noises, but get really really worked up about others.


----------



## AuroraSaab (19 Sep 2020)

Are things any better, OP? I would hesitate to take any antidepressant for something that is caused by a temporary problem like neighbour stress. They can have side effects, the physical effects of withdrawal can be hard, and I have had a few friends who became pychologically reliant on them and found them hard to give up even after the stress had passed.

There is lots of stuff available to help before trying antidepressants. There are meditation apps like Destressify and Headspace, lots of free cognitive therapy sites and worksheets eg NHS Beating the Blues, and loads of books like Stop Thinking Start Living by Richard Carlson. If you have Spotify there is lots of music on there for helping you sleep - I used it a lot if I'm feeling stressed.


----------

